# Can this be true???



## dishpro111 (Feb 24, 2005)

Has anyone heard about Time Warner Cable losing their contract with the local channel providers in the north Texas area??


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It can happen from time to time (I do not know about this specific case) but both cable and DBS companies get in disputes with local channels and sometimes lose carriage of them for a while. It is most likely one or two stations owned by the same company doing negotiations.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It sure can - I remember one specific instance locally - TWC and ABC had a bit of a dispute over carriage. ABC came off the local TWC, and I setup a VCR to get it OTA with my modulator (single 4700 at the time) - I was on Dish, but this was before LIL really started, and I hadn't figured my OTA setup here yet, so I was taking Lifeline cable.

These days - I'd get a bit pissed that I couldn't use my PVR to record locals, but I can get all the locals I watch from my OTA rig - better than Dish or TWC provides.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep I remember that. It was over SoapNet and Toon Disney. Disney wanted them carried in basic analog tiers, TW did not, as a result all ABC O&O affiliates were removed from cable line ups in areas served by TW.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

We can't forget the Dish Network Viacom dispute when CBS O & O'S were pulled off for a couple of days along with Viacom owned cable channels. IIRC it was over carriage of Nick Toons.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

SpongeBob wields a mighty sword.


----------

